# GTA IV verdammt wenige FPS



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

Servus, 

da ja in ein paar Tagen GTA V raus kommt und ich schon extrem viele Hummeln im allerwertesten habe, hab ich mal wieder GTA IV ausgepackt und installiert. 
Aber jetzt bin ich ein bisschen sauer, ich habe alles auf maximal gestellt und Full HD. Dann einen Benchmarktest gemacht: 
Durchschnittliche FPS: 63
CPU auslastung: 50%
Grafikkarte auslastung: 33% 

Und jetzt kommt es, ich bekomme im Game keine 60FPSP im snitt sind es so 50FPS. Ich hab des zu letzt mit nem Notebook gespielt: GT 630m, i5 irgendwas. und hatte da schon um die 25 FPS o.O 
Wieso ist es nur so wenig, mein System ist ja nicht mal ausgelastet und trotzdem nur so wenige Bilder die sekunde?!


----------



## BiJay (5. Januar 2015)

Liegt am Spiel - ist nicht wirklich gut für den PC optimiert.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2015)

Also, 58 FPS finde ich jetzt als andere als "verdammt wenig" ^^  Bei dem Notebook hattest Du sicher nicht alles auf Maximum - das macht schon viel aus. GTA 4 ist da halt immer noch anfordernd, wenn es um höchste Details geht. zudem ziuckt GTA 4 auch mal gern rum, läuft auf einem an sich besseren System schlechter als auf einem an sich schwächeren System.

Guckst Du hier: Benchmark Results: GTA IV - AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked  da ist ein core i5-2600k als CPU, und zB die AMD 7870 schafft 65 FPS - allerdings nur in Medium und Sicht/TRaffic bei nur 35. UND die bessere AMD 7950 schafft sogar nur 53 FPS - zickig eben. Ich MEINE auch mal was von einem Phänomen gehört zu haben, dass GTA 4 mit Karten, die mehr als 2GB RAM haben, sogar schlechter laufen kann. Aber so oder so: die R9 290 wäre je nach Spiel ca 60% schneller als die 7870 - dann müsste die R9 290 THEORETISCH also bei mittleren Details 90 FPS schaffen. Bei allem auf Max dann "nur" 60 FPS - das macht für mich eigentlich durchaus Sinn. Erst Recht, wenn man die R9 290 in Bezug auf die FPS der 7950 mal umrechnet...


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, 58 FPS finde ich jetzt als andere als "verdammt wenig" ^^  Bei dem Notebook hattest Du sicher nicht alles auf Maximum - das macht schon viel aus. GTA 4 ist da halt immer noch anfordernd, wenn es um höchste Details geht. zudem ziuckt GTA 4 auch mal gern rum, läuft auf einem an sich besseren System schlechter als auf einem an sich schwächeren System.




Ok verdammt wenig ist es nicht, da hab ich mal wieder ein wenig übertrieben, aber wenn man überlegt, dass die CPU nur 50% und die Grafikkarte nur 33% ausgelastet ist, kann man schon sagen "verdammt wenig"  ^^
Habe dann noch mal einen Benchmarktest mit der Auflösung von 3200x1800 gestartet und was kam raus, die selbe FPS von 63 und CPUauslastung 54% Grafikkartenauslastung: 40%. Hab ein paar minuten gepielt und was soll ich sagen, habe genau die selben FPS ^^ Sowas ist doch nicht normal?!  
Aber mal bisschen was gelesen und  da gab es früher schon die probleme, dass das Spiel wohl nicht ansatzweise die Hardware ausnutzt, weil die Portierung einfach dreck war/ist... Musste ja auch diesen befehl in den Eigenschaften eingeben, damit ich überhaupt die Grafik ändern konnte " -nomemrestrict -norestrictions"


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2015)

Es ist halt auch so, dass ein Spiel nicht unbedingt CPU und/oder Grafikkarte zu 100% auslasten MUSS, nur damit alles okay ist. D.h. die Grafikkarte oder CPU geben an sich nie 100% Vollgas, außer das Spiel fordert eines von beiden extrem. Ansonsten müsste man ja bei JEDEM Game, auch bei einem zB 10 Jahre alten Shooter, die Grafikkarte oder CPU auf 100% haben und dann dafür aber auch 960 FPS oder so


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

Ja das acht durchaus Sinn  

dennoch ist des in meinen Augen nicht normal wenn bei beiden Auflösungen die selben FPS raus kommen, ich glaube fast da geht einfach nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

Aaaalllllso. 

Ich bin ja auch ein depp... schon mal von der schönen funktion VSync gehört?  Hab des einfach mal rein spaßeshalber ausgestellt und siehe da zwischen 85 und 100 FPS ^^ 
Erklärt wieso bei Full HD und 3200x1800 die selben FPS waren


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2015)

das hatte ich eigentlichen wegen der krummen FPS-Zahl nicht im Verdacht... ^^


----------



## Typhalt (5. Januar 2015)

Ich auch nicht, vorallem weil vsync ja dafür sorgt das es NICHT schwankt ^^ Aber egal bin froh das es jetzt alles normal läuft ^^ Hab erst gedacht es läge an der Grafikkarte, weil GTA 4 ja echt ätzend auf AMD Karten gelaufen ist bzw läuft ^^


EDIT: Ich weiß schon wieso des so ne komische Zahl war, weil es exteme FPS einbrüche gibt... Ich bin auf GTA V gespannt, hoffe es läuft da besser ^^


----------

